# "DIY" PEDAL BOARD show off thread



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont see a "DIY" pedal board thread (albeit there probably is one I'm missing), and I need inspiration for a pedal board (My dewalt case is awesome for transportation, but is not a board).


----------



## Razzy (Mar 29, 2012)

I can get a pic of it, but it's there in the bottom left. I took a plank of wood, and wrapped it in black duct tape, (all going the same direction so it looks good,) and then covered the top half in the soft velcro. Then I just velcroed all of my pedals and power strip to it, and it's always worked pretty well. The most expensive part was the velcro.


----------



## 155 (Mar 29, 2012)

did this little one like a pt mini or whatever just to hold what I need...


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 29, 2012)

I cut the end off a shelf in my shop that wasn't being used. Chopped a strip off and screwed it on the back like a T shape. It's kinda how the Gator pedal boards are shaped. I toss it in a luggage case that has a telescopic handle and rolling wheels. You can get the luggage cases used at a thrift shop. Most luggage cases have internal straps to hold everything tight, plus tons of pockets and places for patch cords and accessories. 










It goes in something like this:





I'm using a One Spot for power... all daisy chained on a single wall wart. I don't have any problem with pedal noise, but I'm using a pretty heavy noise reduction and gate.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 29, 2012)

^pretty awesome dude!


----------



## Luafcm (Mar 29, 2012)

155 said:


>


Love the figured wood, and the pick holder is a great f-ing idea. That's why I'm stealing it.


----------



## victim5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

I actually have 2. One for gigging and one for rehearsal/home.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was thinking about finding a flight case that would hold all my pedals, but anything Id use is like 300$ lol. 

Off to lowes to buy some shit I guess...


----------



## Diggy (Mar 29, 2012)

Boredom cured with scraps from work. The 2 tiered one has a compartment for a power strip and pedal power under the second tier.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 29, 2012)

made with a cutting board + velco tape
chain is - guitar-->wah-->TS9-->NS2-->amp-->dano chorus-->Boss tuner-->MXR eq--> amp


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 29, 2012)

doublepost


----------



## mike0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Board with the 5150 and JC-120, had extra space for pedals i wanted to add at the time



Board with the sig, cut in half and downsized a little






Hinges + latches = cable storage!



Hopefully soon i will find the time to make a patch bay which will replace a section of the back 2x4. Oh yeah, and i'm adding a big ass handle on the back


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 30, 2012)

my friend built this one in the alu case


----------



## morbider (Mar 30, 2012)

Made out of an old cupboard shelf, and painted with kids paint. It does have some holes in the sides, and on the top for the cabels which I don't make use of because I hardly ever set the pedalboard up.






With some pedals...


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 30, 2012)

morbider said:


> Made out of an old cupboard shelf, and painted with kids paint.


 creativity points +1


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 1, 2012)

Not much to show, but I was pretty proud putting this together. Hated having the wah at the end of the chain, it just wasn't working for me when soloing. So instead I put it at the beginning of the board but technically still at the end of the chain to the wireless. The board is from my old hdtv rack mount, the velcro I got from a family dollar store (surprisingly strong 8 pack for $2) and the power supply is from an ISpot Power adapter. Enjoy.


----------



## bob123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've stolen a lot of ideas from you guys! Im not near finished yet, but Im enjoying the results so far. 

I went to lowes, got a 2ftx4ftx1in "allwood" sheet for the "meat", 1"x4" and 1"x6" oak panels to make the "Feet" with, some 1"x2" strips of oak to make support beams underneath, stainless handles, stainless screws, and a power strip for the back. 
Also stole the pick holder idea, that was simply genius.


Needless to say, this bitch is HEAVY. IT was actually rather easy to put together, and I kind of proud how I got it together so well. 

To do : 
1) I want to figure out some sort of lighting to install, perhaps a power conditioner, 

2) wood board under neath to keep everything in its place when Im finished.

3) paint it!


----------



## S-O (Apr 2, 2012)

4Eyes said:


> Stuff



This is amazing.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been inspired by this thread to finally getting off of my ass and making my own board. I have too many pedals and have spent way too much time doing stuff like this on my desktop:





I've had a board of zebrawood lying around that I bought for $10 and is too cracked to use for an instrument, so I'll see if I can make it look nice:


----------



## Vairish (Apr 7, 2012)

Made from the slats from a bed in a neighbours skip:


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 8, 2012)

Andrew Dampier's Photos | Facebook


Sorry, I'm lazy and don't want to upload it anywhere else right now.

Your basic board with aluminum edging, 2 handles and rubber feet. Bought everything at Home Depot for about $30 and cut it up with a shitty hack-saw. Sprayed it with some odd textured spray paint that is a little rougher than formica.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally completed my pedalboard. As posted previously, I had an old, dry plank of zebrawood. I cut it in half and gave it a decent sanding to take down the sharp corners but to leave it raw-looking. Gave the wood a few haphazard coats of clear:





It's a two-tier board, so I cut up a piece of poplar to use as "feet." The gap on the righthand side is for running wires underneath:





Teachable moment with regard to Zebrawood. I've always read about how hard it is to work with, but since it cut and sanded so easily, maybe I began to underestimate it. I drilled holes to attach the feet with wood screws- hell, I even countersunk the holes on the surface. Then my dumb ass decided to use my power drill to drive the wood screws in and then discover that fibery-ness of Zebrawood hates screws. I stripped the head of the screw, and then the screw breaks while trying to twist it back out.





Yea, verily...





The board seems like it weighs 600 pounds, but in the event I want to transport it, I connected the top and bottom tiers with brass hinges. 





After applying velcro to the board and to the pedals, I gave it a rough wiring-up:





There is a bit of wonkiness about the ordering of the pedals. The Holy Stain is distortion + reverb/tremelo/pitch, so I suppose that there is no right answer regarding where it goes when you have a pile of pedals. The EQ is used for shaping whatever distortion may be running into it, so that's why I have it where it is. The Frequency Analyzer is a pitch-based pedal so it could go closer to the front, but I like what I can do when I run distortion into it. This whole mess runs into my POD.


----------



## goodtimes (Apr 21, 2012)

i took some plywood, painted it black, and put some velcro on it. it works awesome. this is my first post on this site btw, so whats ups everyone?


----------



## asilayamazing (Apr 22, 2012)

this pedal board has been sitting under my bed for over a year and this thread has made me want to finish it again. i need to revelvro it as i screwed up the spacing before, and i should maybe add a patch bay and i need to finish the alluminum siding.




Tolex type siding or whatever u call it.













Funny story i made this when i was working at a manufacturing job, where we made aircraft interior furniture like cabinets and stuff, and i found this board in the trash it was cut wrong(some high end composite material super light) and i fixed it up and tolexed it with the decorative we put on the planes interior(was my job "DECO") and i took it home friday. ironically i got LAID OFF monday(not for the board), im so glad i made this as the job didnt last long  SUPER LIGHT and HELLA tough!




EDIT: thanks to OP'r for the new addition of the GREEN pedal!! haha


----------



## skeliwoc (Feb 16, 2014)

cost £5 for the chopping board & a quid for some screws, £3 for bolts, £7 for lacquer, £4 for the brackets.. woulda maybe been cheaper to buy one.. but .... it DIYTILLiDIE

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s529.photobucket.com/user/coldhardtruthukhc/embed/slideshow/GYPOBOARD%202000"></iframe>

GYPOBOARD 2000 Photos by coldhardtruthukhc | Photobucket


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 16, 2014)

I added a TC electronics Petrucci chorus, and a Hendrix fuzz to this, but this is literally an Ikea Shelf with lights that CHANGE COLOR underneath them 

I'd be happy to build one for someone if they wanted.


----------



## Veldar (Feb 16, 2014)

I made this like 2/3 weeks ago, it's a schecter case with wooden panels like a pedal train so I can run chords and stuff underneath.


----------



## BeyondDan (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ This must be big as hell on a stage!!! but great idea anyway!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Feb 17, 2014)

Initially I couldn't find a pedal board that was had the dimensions to suit my needs so I made one, and ended up making three more for friends before I was even finished. Simple 10 gauge steel and some welds but it should be durable enough.









My pedalboard is pretty simple and the only thing I'm missing is the new Channel switching pedal for the Ultra and the TC Electronics looper (and probably the new cables that Ive been soldering)





And finally complete in all her glory (or whatever you call it) Peavey Ultra modded with vintage Sovtek transformers, BBE Sonic Maximizer, Korg Pitchblack Pro and a Furman Power conditioner. Can absolutely nail some APMD, Nails, Weekend Nachos, and Xibalba tones, and that's all I wanted her to do.





Have an awesome week dudes.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine is just some particle board I cut and spray painted black. I have adhesive window/door insulator and some grippy Ikea tape to help keep the pedals in place. The insulator actually works better than the tape.


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Feb 18, 2014)

Sometimes you don't even need a board


----------



## Veldar (Feb 20, 2014)

BeyondDan said:


> ^^ This must be big as hell on a stage!!! but great idea anyway!!



Yes it sure is but it's better than having two boards and plugging them in every practise, I'm also the singer as well as the bassist so I can have the room for it.


----------



## robare99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's mine, I've had it for 26 years now.


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 22, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Initially I couldn't find a pedal board that was had the dimensions to suit my needs so I made one, and ended up making three more for friends before I was even finished. Simple 10 gauge steel and some welds but it should be durable enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sanford, how much would it cost for you to build two pedal boards for my friend and me? Pre made ones tend to be a bit too pricey for me.


----------

